# march of the punguins,well sorta!



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf

329.9


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

What a Blast!! I had a couple shots over 300 yards!! Been playing for 15 minutes!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

katf1sh said:


> http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf
> 
> 329.9


316.7 dang!!! your good!


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

320.9, gotta keep on trying!


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

292.sumfin on my 2nd shot i will keep a tryin,,
312.8 on about my 7th shot...:jest:


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

well after an hour and 15 minutes of playing i came to two conclucions.. one i need a more exiting life, and two 321 is the best i can do..

My TOP 10

320.5
320.5
320.5
320.5
320.5
320.9
320.9
320.9
320.9
321.0


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

323.5 is all i could get!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

well anohter hour of my like is gone.. new top 5 are 

323.5
321.1
321
321
321

i for the life of me do not know how 329 is possible.. however after the first hour today i thought 321 was the best possible then i got a 323.. so i guess ill have to waist even more time playing this silly game.. silly huh that why i keep playing.. LOL


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Well best so far is 322.9 don't see a 329.9 for the life of me. Now what is record for knocking penquin up and landing head buried in snow. so far have 207.1


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

321.1 high, 72.7 low

see how low you can get (other then zero)


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Slider said:


> Well best so far is 322.9 don't see a 329.9 for the life of me. Now what is record for knocking penquin up and landing head buried in snow. so far have 207.1


 Ha i was going to ask that to.. may as well have two records.. i did a 207.5 three times straight up.. ive got two hours into this silly game LOL..


----------



## andyPa (Feb 17, 2003)

207.4


----------



## andyPa (Feb 17, 2003)

207.6


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

322.5


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

322.9 after another 15 minites of play ,,that lil sucker needs some comm. drop's to get him off the line quicker..lol


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I also like trying for a fly ball and seeing how close I can get to exactly 200.


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

282.7
203.1
241.0
243.3
265.3
265.3
166.6
*315.5 (low,line-drive w/a double skip! lol)*
177.9
79.7
Katf1sh-quit hanging out at Chili's & get back to work!! BTW<we'll be racing for the last time this year @ HW this Sat & next Sat @ 12PM. Come on up!
-George


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

319.8


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

man i suck i only got 307.1


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

DJ fly ball str8 up on the 200.1 mark


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

318.7
320.5
320.5 and as far as close to 200 fly ball 200 baby
321.1


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Todays Top Scores For ME>>>>>>
323.5
323.5
323.5
322.9
321
320.3


----------



## Barooose (May 31, 2002)

Burbs-you need a job. L.O.L................


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

your speakin to the choir..Someone told me if i got top score they would give me a quarter..


----------



## I_Cant_Drive (Nov 8, 2005)

317.2 was my best with a 207.5 stuck in ground


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

High 323.4
Low 63.2


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Katfish- Betcha didn't know about the *2005 V.2* on this game? Downloaded it & now my high score is *837.8*! lol
-George


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

hmmmmmmm strong with the force he is.... 

george i'm taking december off.....than i need to get the rules figured out for 2006 focar season along with tracks and dates. than it's the snowbirds followed by the speedway race.....phew i'm tired thinking about it all.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

322.9


206.7


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

katf1sh said:


> hmmmmmmm strong with the force he is....
> 
> george i'm taking december off.....than i need to get the rules figured out for 2006 focar season along with tracks and dates. than it's the snowbirds followed by the speedway race.....phew i'm tired thinking about it all.


LOL,I feel for ya! Have a great Christmas/New Years & we'll see ya at Strickland's in Jan.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Todays Top score 323.5 My best so far. 207.5 head in the snow.


----------



## ThaDog1 (Jan 23, 2003)

323.5 

321.0 

Two best yet.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Typcially these types of games are based on how fast your computer is. 
At work last year we hit 350. my best tonight at home is 320.1 first swing, lol


----------



## glassdoctor (Apr 11, 2002)

My best was 298 and it was obvious I would never get much better. 

So I tried a new trick and got 321 in about three swings.


----------

